# المنتديات الأردنية > المنتدى العسكري الاردني >  أهم الدورات التي يحصل عليها فرد " العمليات الخاصة''

## دموع الغصون

*أهم الدورات التي يحصل عليها فرد "العمليات الخاصة''**

**الصاعقة التأسيسية المدة:** 10 أسابيع تعتبر دورة الصاعقة هي الدورة الأساسية الأولى لكافة مرتبات العمليات الخاصة. يتم التركيز فيها على اللياقة البدنية العالية واكتساب المهارات الفردية والقدرة على تحمل ومواجهة الصعاب المختلفة باختلاف مناطق التدريب.

**المظليين المدة:* *4 أسابيع تعتبر دورة المظليين هي الدورة الأساسية الثانية والتي تعقد بعد دورة الصاعقة لكافة مرتبات العمليات الخاصة. تهدف إلى تعزيز الثقة بالنفس لجندي العمليات الخاصة واكتساب مهارات القفزبالمظلة.
مسئولي القفز المدة: أسبوعين تعتبر دورة مسئولي القفز من أهم الدورات الاختصاصية لوحدة العمليات الجوية وذلك لإدامة عمليات القفز المظلي بأنواعه والتزويد الجوي وكيفية التعامل المشترك مع سلاح الجو.

**طوي وصيانة المظلات المدة:** 6 أسابيع تعتبر هذه الدورة من أهم الدورات الاختصاصية وذلك من اجل تأهيل مرتبات وحدة العمليات الجوية الخاصة على كيفية صيانة وطوي المظلات للوصول إلى أقصى درجة آمان ممكنة.

**التحميل والنقل الجوي المدة:** 3 أسابيع تعقد هذه الدورة لتأهيل اختصاصيي تحضير وتجهيز التحميل بطائرات النقل والطائرات العمودية (إما للأفراد أو الآليات والمعدات) وبحجم سرية/كتيبة/لواء بحيث يتم توزيع المسؤوليات لانجاز العمل المطلوب.
**القفز الحر المدة:** 6 أسابيع تعتبر دورة القفز الحر واحدة من أهم دورات الصنف الاحترافية بحيث يتم التدريب على القفز الحر بالمظلات (تعبوي/ رياضي) ينفذ المتدربون ما معدله 15 قفزة حر لكل منهم ما عدا القفزات التدريبية.

**أدلاء الهبوط المدة:** 3 أسابيع يتم التدريب على هذه الدورة لتعريف المشاركين على كيفية التعامل مع الطائرات المجنحة أو العمودية وكيفية تقديم الإرشاد والسيطرة الجوية للطائرات وكيفية تأشيرمناطق الهبوط والإنزال. تعقد هذه الدورة متزامنة مع دورة المظليين وذلك للتطبيق الفعلي المطلوب للدورة.

**الخارطة والبوصلة المدة:** 4 أسابيع تدريب وتأهيل الضباط والرتب الأخرى على قراءة الخارطة والصور الجوية والملاحة والتدريب على تركيب وتشفير الخرائط للاستخدامات العسكرية وكذلك التدريب على استخدام جهاز GPS.

**القتال بالمناطق المبنية والأمن الداخلي المدة:* *8 أسابيع إعداد وتأهيل الضباط وضباط الصف والرتب الأخرى على أساليب ومهارات وعمليات التخطيط والتنفيذ لعمليات الدفاع والهجوم على المناطق المبنية. كذلك التدريب على التخطيط والتنفيذ للعمليات التي تساهم في إعادة السيطرة والاستقرار للأمن الداخلي وكيفية تأسيس وإنشاء القواعد الأمنية والعمل بها.

**القوات الخاصة المدة:** 13 أسبوع إعداد وتأهيل الضباط والرتب الأخرى للقيام بعمليات القوات الخاصة في ظروف الحرب التقليدية وغير التقليدية. تعتبر هذه الدورة من الدورات الاختصاصية العليا في مجال الصنف.

**التايكواندو المدة:** 24 أسبوع تدريب وتأهيل الضباط والرتب الأخرى على فنون القتال الحر ومهارات الدفاع عن النفس والأنماط المستخدمة في هذه الدورة لتنمية القدرات البدنية للمشتركين وصقل شخصيتهم لتكون عون لهم في تنفيذ الواجبات والدفاع عن النفس في الواجبات والمواقفالتي تتطلب فرض واقع معين دون استخدام السلاح. وكذلك تمثيل القوات المسلحة في لعبة التايكواندو

**الجوجيتسو المدة :* *10 أشهر أسلوب متطور في القتال المفتوحأواستخدام أسلوب اللكم والركل والضرب بالأطراف كالكوع والركبة والجبهة وباطن الكف وظاهره وسيف اليد والأصابع بالإضافة إلى الاشتباكات التي تعتمد على كسر مفاصل الجسم أو ليها وأوضاع الخنق والمصارعة بالأرض مع الرمي بأنواعه.

**المهارات الأساسية المدة:** 6 أسابيع تدريب وتأهيل الضباط والرتب الأخرى في العمليات الخاصة على استخدام طبيعة الأرضأفضل استخدام وكيفية استغلال الستر وأسلوب النار والحركة وتنمية القدرات البدنية والفردية وتنفيذ بعض العمليات الخاصة. تعتبر هذه الدورة من الدورات الأساسية لمرتبات العمليات الخاصة.

**السجال وحركات السيطرة بالعصا المدة:** 8 أسابيع إعداد وتدريب الضباط والرتب الأخرى في التعرف على نقاط الضعف في جسم الإنسان لاستغلالها أو لحمايتها وكذلك التدريب على أساليب وفنون القتال والدفاع عن النفسباستخدام أعضاء الجسم فقط أو بالاستعانة بأدوات ومعدات أخرى مثل : (العصا العادية والبوليسية والحربة والسكاكين وغيرها من الأسلحة الحادة)

**الاقتحام الجوي المدة:** 4 أسابيع تأهيل الضباط والرتب الأخرى في العمليات الخاصة على تنفيذ عمليات الاقتحام السريع للأهداف المعادية جواً باستخدام الطائرات المجنحة أو العمودية لنقل القطعات لأقرب نقطة من الهدف بأسرع وقت ممكن لتنفيذ الواجب والتقاطهم بعد تنفيذ العملية وتنفيذ العملية بحماية وإسناد الطائرات العمودية المسلحة.

**المتفجرات والإجراءات المعاكسة المدة:** 3 أسابيع تدريب وتأهيل الضباط والرتب الأخرى على كيفية التعامل مع المتفجرات المختلفة وإضافات التفجير المختلفة وكيفية تحضير الحشوات ومصائد المغفلين والطرود والإجراءات المعاكسة لذلك وأيضا يتم التدريب على كيفية التعامل مع القنابل العمياء 'معدات القوات الخاصة الاردنية عنوان وصلة القدره على الانشار السريع، والقدرات البدنيه والنفسيه للجنود تعتبر من اهم ما تتدرب عليه القوات الخاصه، ولكن وفي نفس الوقت يجب الاهتمام بشكل جيد بوسائل الاتصال والاسلحه الفرديه والتكتيكات العسكريه والقدره على تنفيذها بدقه عاليه للوصول للنتائج المرجوه وعدم حصول اي مفاجئات تسبب فشل المهمه

**اهتمت القوات الخاصه الاردنيه بشكل فعال بوسائل الاتصال بين افراد القوات الخاصه فيما بينها من جهه وبين الاتصال بوحدات الجيش الأخرى من مدفعيه ودروع وسلاح جو وحتى بوحدات الدفاع الجويه.** وذلك باستخدامها احدى احدث تقنيات الاتصال المستخدمه وهيC4ISR System وهو نظام يوفر قدره الاتصال لجميع افراد الجيش الاردني ببعضهم وباختلاف مهماتهم وميادينهم. والترجمه الحرفيه للنضام هو نظام قياده وسيطره واتصالات وحاسبات واستخبارات ومراقبه واستطلاع (Command, Control, Communications, Computers, Intelligence, Surveillance, and Reconnaissance System). وهذه النقطه مهمه جدا في عمليات القوات الخاصه بشكل عام، وتغفلها الكثير من الدول وخصوصا العربيه (للاسف لا يستخدم هذه النظام سوى الاردن من بين الجيوش العربيه).
اما* *بخصوص الاسلحه الفرديه**، فالتجهيزات القياسيه للقوات الخاصه الاردنيه تعتبر من الافضل في الشرق الاوسط والعالم، حيث تستخدم خوذ قتاليه من نوع AC1200J\500 مصنعه محليا، حيث توفر حمايه بالستيه من المقذوفات من مدى 5 امتار واكثر، وتستخدم أيضا واقيات الرصاص من نوع CPV 720 المصنعه محليا أيضا، بالإضافة للاحذيه الخاصه المقاومه للعوامل البيئيه وشضايا القذائف والالغام الأرضيه.
لاسلحه

اما* *بالنسبه للاسلحه،** فالقوات الخاصه الاردنيه تستخدم تشكيله واسعه من الاسلحه الاتوماتيكيه الخفيفه والمتوسطه (حسب الفرقه والمهام الموكله لها).

**انواع الرشاشات
*
*حيث تستخدم الرشاش الالماني UMP من عيار 9*19 ملم*

*. وتستخدم الرشاش الالماني G36 C من عيار 5.56 ملم،**والرشاش الامريكي M4 من عيار 5.56 ملم.**بالإضافة لرشاش MP5 ومنها MP5sd الكاتم للصوت ومن عيار 9 ملم،**والرشاش MP5 K القصير من عيار 9 ملم ايظا.**اما بالنسبه لSHOT GUN فهي تستخدم الامريكي رمنجتون من عيار 12 ملم.**
اما المسدسات* *
اما المسدسات التي تعتبر أيضا من التجهيز القياسي للجيش الاردني بشكل عام وللقوات الخاصه
فهو يستخدم 
تستخدم المسدس الاردني فايبر متعدد الاعيره والمسدس
الالمانيSIG SAUER-226 
والمسدس الروسي XH PISTOL الكاتم للصوت ذات 9 ملم


*
*اما القناصات*
*
حيث دربت القناصه الاردنيه على تكتيكات استغلال الأرض والقدره على التموه واختيارالمواقع الجيده والسرعه الكبيره بالانسحاب، كما اهتم الاردن بتدريب فرق القناصه على القنص من على المروحيات العاموديه.*
*وتستخدم القوات الخاصه الاردنيه القناصه الامريكيه BERET RIFLE**والقناصه M-700 RIFLE امريكيه الصنع وعده* *أنواع أخرى.....**
*
*انواع القذائف*
*
كما جهزت بعض فرق القوات الخاصه الاردنيه بقواذف* *LAW-80 البريطانيه الصنع المضاده للدروع.
**اما بالنظر للتجهيزات الاضافيه (والمهمه في نفس الوقت) فهي تستخدم مقدره المدى من نوع Leica السويسري وKlite اليابانيه.*
*طبعا بالإضافة**للمناظير النهاريه واليليه**وقنابل الصوت والوميض والغاز**وقواذفها واقنعتها**
*
*اليات القوات الخاصه*
*
اهتم الاردن أيضا باليات وطائرات القوات الخاصه بشكل ملحوظ، لتوفير سرعه الحركه وبالتالي مفاجئه العدو، وتستخدم القوات الخاصه الاردنيه اليات الهمر الامريكيه، والنمر الاردنيه ومدرعه الرتل. وتم تسليحها اما برشاشات متوسطه أو بصواريخ مضاده للدروع مثل التاو الامريكي أو الكورينت الروسي، وسيارات لاند كروزر مدرعه عدلت في مركزالملك عبد الله الثاني خصيصا لمهمات الاقتحام وتحرير الرهائن . واليه الثعلب لعمليات الاستطلاع وحروب الصحراء.

*
*الطائرات*
*كلي على طائرات S-70A Black Hawk**وطائرات EC-635 وطائرات M-134D " لتل بيرد "،**وأحيانا على طائرات AS-332 SUPER PUMA*
*

القوات الخاصه الاردنيه ومعداتهم الافضل عالميا، ويسبق بافضليته وقدراته على الاخفاء ما تم ادخاله موخرا بالجيش الامريكي وشمال امريكا. حيث يوفر 25% اخفاء اكثر وصعوبه بالملاحظه، مما يساعد القوات الخاصه الاردنيه على القيام بمهماتها بسرعه ومفاجئه عاليه للعدو. ونظرا لتزايد الاهتمام بالقوات الخاصه بالحروب الحديثة جاء مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني لتدريب العمليات الخاصه نتيجه لمبادره من جلاله الملك عبد الله الثاني استجابه للتهديدات المتصاعدهوالحاله الامنيه المضطربه في العالم. يهدف مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني لتدريبالعمليات الخاصه ليصبح مركز عالمي متميز للعمليات الخاصه، وعلى المستويات الثلاثه (ارضا وجوا وبحرا) والعمل ضمن بيئه تحتيه مميزه ومجهزه باحدث الوسائل والمعدات التكنولوجيه، ومهيئا لمواجهه التحديات الارهابيه في القرن الواحد والعشرين. واضافه إلى ذلك، سيوفر مركز الملك عبد الله الثاني لتدريب العمليات الخاصه منشاه مميزه مركزيه للتر*** على مكافحه الارهاب في الاردن(قلب منطقه الشرق الاوسط). كما ينوي المركز خدمه الدول الشقيقه والصديقه وذلك بتوفير افضل التدريبات والتطبيقات في مجال مكافحه الارهاب والحمايه القريبه وفرض النظام العام وحروب العصابات نص عريض أنواع الاسلاحة.


**هذه صور عن القوات الخاصه**























*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*انا بحب المظلات ونفسي أعمل مغامرة بـ الحجم هاد
موضوع حلو تسلم ايديكي دموع*

----------


## معاذ ملحم

موضوع متميز من قلم متميز في طرح المواضيع الاردنية .. أشكرك على هذا التميز والتالق 

لروحك السلام .. دموع الغصون ..

----------


## دموع الغصون

*طوق الياسمين 
إن شاء الله تحقيقي هالحلم ، وتشاركِ بهيك نشاط و تعيشيش هالمغامرة ، راق لي مروركِ .

 معاذ ملحم 
التميز يكمن بحضور روحك ، و التألق يكمن بوطنيتنا و ولائنا ، أشكرك بحجم روحك .*

----------


## واثقة الخطى

_معلومات حلوه ومفيده راق لي_

----------


## دموع الغصون

و أنا أيضاً راق لي مروركِ

----------


## rand yanal

مممممممممممممممم.. الله يعينهم أنا تعبت وأنا بقرأ فيهم ههههههههههههه

الله يعطيهم ويعطيكي العافية  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

الله يعافيكِ رند 
صحيح هالتدريبات صعبه كتير ودورات مكثفه وبدها جهد كبير لكن جد بطلعو أسود و أحلى نشامى

----------

